# coupe syllabique des mots avec les groupes -sci- et -sce-



## ryba

Bonjour !

Je voudrais savoir comment doit-on couper les mots qui contiennent les groupes -sce- et -sce-:


piscine : *pi-scine* ou *pis-cine*

disciple : *di-sciple* ou *dis-ciple*

susceptible : *su-scep-tible* ou *sus-cep-tible

*descendre:* de-scendre* ou *des-cendre.


* Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## tie-break

Voici ma tentative mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien fait...




ryba said:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je voudrais savoir comment doit-on couper les mots qui contiennent les groupes -sce- et -sce-:
> 
> 
> piscine : *pi-scine* ou *pis-cine    pi-sci-ne*
> 
> disciple : *di-sciple* ou *dis-ciple  di-sci-ple*
> 
> susceptible : *su-scep-tible* ou *sus-cep-tible* *sus-cep-ti-ble*
> descendre:* de-scendre* ou *des-cendre.  de-scen-dre*
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## ryba

Ah, e muet... 

Merci, Tie-Break.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut faire la coupure entre ces deux consonnes.



ryba said:


> piscine : *pi-scine* ou *pis-cine* pis-cine
> 
> disciple : *di-sciple* ou *dis-ciple* dis-ciple
> 
> susceptible : *su-scep-tible* ou *sus-cep-tible * sus-cep-tible
> descendre:* de-scendre* ou *des-cendre.* des-cendre


----------



## Thomas1

Maître Capello said:


> Il faut faire la coupure entre ces deux consonnes.
> 
> 
> 
> piscine : *pi-scine* ou *pis-cine* pis-cine
> 
> disciple : *di-sciple* ou *dis-ciple* dis-ciple
> 
> susceptible : *su-scep-tible* ou *sus-cep-tible * sus-cep-tible
> descendre:* de-scendre* ou *des-cendre.* des-cendre
Click to expand...

Est-ce que les « s » sont muets dans la prémière syllabe ? Les deux derniers mots m'interessent le plus.

Merci,
Thomas


----------



## Nanon

Thomas, dans la prononciation de tous ces mots, il n'y a qu'un seul [s]. Un double s serait très affecté... 
Ceci est indépendant de la césure, à placer à l'écrit entre deux consonnes (ce sont les _graphèmes _qu'il faut prendre en compte ici).
Tout sur les coupures ici.


----------



## CapnPrep

Voici encore plus sur les coupures. On notera que toutes les sources ne donnent pas les mêmes règles, et pour un même mot, plusieurs coupures sont parfois possibles.

Normalement on ne coupe pas les digrammes (_ch_, _ph_, _gn_, …). Pourquoi cette règle ne s'appliquerait-elle pas aussi à _sc_ dans les mots donnés par ryba ? En plus la coupure de/scendre correspondrait à la division étymologique (mais pas dans su/sceptible).


----------



## itka

CapnPrep said:


> Voici encore plus sur les coupures. On notera que toutes les sources ne donnent pas les mêmes règles, et pour un même mot, plusieurs coupures sont parfois possibles.



Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire. Quelles règles sont différentes ? Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait plusieurs possibilités pour un même mot...Du moins, ce n'est pas ce qu'on m'a appris.



> Normalement on ne coupe pas les digrammes (_ch_, _ph_, _gn_, …). Pourquoi cette règle ne s'appliquerait-elle pas aussi à _sc_ dans les mots donnés par ryba ? En plus la coupure de/scendre correspondrait à la division étymologique (mais pas dans su/sceptible).



Je ne sais pas précisément _pourquoi_, mais le fait est qu'elle ne s'applique pas. 
Les coupures que tu proposes sont certainement incorrectes et seraient jugées comme erronées. Il me semble pas que -sc- soit perçu comme un digramme mais bien comme une double lettre. La coupure s'applique donc logiquement au milieu.


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire. Quelles règles sont différentes ?


La BDL dit qu'il faut reporter au moins trois lettres sur la ligne suivante ; en revanche aidenet propose par exemple avan/ce et aler/te. Ce dernier site dit tout de même qu'il est recommandé de ne pas couper ainsi devant une syllabe muette ; pour la BDL les syllabes muettes ne posent pas problème, du moment où elles comportent au moins trois lettres. D'autres sources interdisent carrément toute coupure de ce type (exemple). 




> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait plusieurs possibilités pour un même mot...Du moins, ce n'est pas ce qu'on m'a appris.


Quand les principes syllabique et étymologique sont en désaccord, on a le choix. Ce site donne par exemple in/stituteur ou ins/tituteur, atmo/sphère ou atmos/phère ; cet autre donne trans/pirer ou tran/spirer.



> Il me semble pas que -sc- soit perçu comme un digramme mais bien comme une double lettre. La coupure s'applique donc logiquement au milieu.


Pour moi, c'est tout sauf logique ! Dans "scène", "sceau", "science", etc. on perçoit bien un digramme, non ?

En plus, dans trois cas précis, la division étymologique l'emporte obligatoirement sur la divison syllabique : « La coupure se place toujours après les préfixes _dé_-, _dés_- et _pré_- » (_Le bon usage_ §20). Par exemple dé/stabiliser, pas dés/tabiliser. Le préfixe _dé_- est sans doute moins perceptible dans "descendre", mais en appliquant les règles telles qu'elles sont présentées, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait juger erronée la coupure de/scendre. Et il me semble qu'il y aurait autant de raisons de rejeter des/cendre.


----------



## Nanon

"Des-cendre" plutôt que "de-scendre" pourrait être préconisé en raison du principe d'intelligibilité. Même si la différence entre de- et des- est faible, une lettre de plus donne une probabilité de plus de comprendre le mot (dans son contexte) avant la coupure. Non ?
J'avoue que c'est la seule explication que je vois, d'autant que Maître Capello et Itka divergent sur ce point.


----------



## itka

Merci pour toutes ces explications CapnPrep. 
Je reste très sceptique sur la possibilité de couper avant -sc-. En tous cas, ce n'est pas ce qu'on m'a enseigné dans ma jeunesse. 
Il est vrai que beaucoup de choses ont changé depuis, sur tous les plans (orthographique, phonétique, sémantique, etc.) au point que je me demande souvent si ça vaut la peine de donner des explications...

Nanon, je ne crois pas que Maître Capello et moi ayons des avis différents sur ce point.





> Il faut faire la coupure entre ces deux consonnes.


 dit-il... et je ne dis pas autre chose.

Quant à savoir si c'est logique... j'avoue que je ne me suis pas posé la question. J'ai toujours vu faire comme ça et je l'ai fait aussi. Pour moi, les coupes ne répondent pas à une division étymologique et n'ont rien à voir avec la compréhension du mot, sinon pourquoi couper, par exemple nais-sance ou bal-lade ?
Des coupes comme : tran-spirer ou in-stituteur me choquent et interrompraient sûrement ma lecture. Je les ressentirais comme des fautes. Maintenant, si les règles ont changé et que d'éminents spécialistes les admettent, ça revient à dire qu'on fait comme on veut...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement de l'avis d'Itka et de Nanon. Les coupures n'ont à mon sens strictement rien à voir avec l'étymologie mais tout avec la graphie et l'intelligibilité de la coupure. En ce sens je désapprouve les avis des sites donnés par CapnPrep…

P.S.: Itka, pourquoi dis-tu que « les coupes […] n'ont rien à voir avec la compréhension du mot » ? Comme Nanon, je pense que la compréhension du mot change en fonction de la position de la coupure. Tu reconnais d'ailleurs toi-même que « des coupes comme tran-spirer ou in-stituteur [te] choquent et interrompraient sûrement [ta] lecture »…


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> J
> P.S.: Itka, pourquoi dis-tu que « les coupes […] n'ont rien à voir avec la compréhension du mot » ? Comme Nanon, je pense que la compréhension du mot change en fonction de la position de la coupure.



J'ai dit "compréhension" moi ?  C'est pas ça que je voulais dire !
En fait, je voulais parler de la compréhension qu'on a d'un mot à partir de son étymologie, comme par exemple : hydro-phyle qu'on peut comprendre à partir des racines grecques qui le composent.

é-ty-mo-lo-gie, voilà le mot juste !


----------



## CapnPrep

Je ne crois pas que les règles aient changé. Ce serait curieux d'introduire la division étymologique des mots alors que toutes les autres réformes que nous connaissons vont plutôt dans le sens d'un abandon des principes étymologiques (élimination du circonflexe, assimilation des emprunts, etc.) Mais bon, il faudrait faire des recherches dans les vieux livres pour en être sûr. Ce qu'on enseigne à l'école est sans doute un système simplifié, puisque la plupart des gens, étant plus consommateurs que producteurs de textes imprimés, auront rarement besoin d'appliquer eux-mêmes les règles. Cela m'étonne un peu que les divisions admises ne soient pas indiquées dans les dictionnaires. (On le fait, par example, dans les dictionnaires américains.) Ou bien les règles pour le français sont si banales que tout le monde sait presque intuitivement comment couper chaque mot, ou bien les règles ne sont pas vraiment fixées et finalement, comme dit itka, on fait un peu comme on veut. Sachant que les coupures ne doivent pas (trop) gêner la lecture. Mais alors, pourquoi vouloir bannir toute considération étymologique (ou plutôt morphologique) ? Si certains (comme Grevisse) préconisent la division dé/stabiliser, dés/intéressé au lieu des coupures syllabiques dés/tabiliser, dé/sintéressé, ce n'est pas par pur pédantisme, mais parce que faire ressortir la structure du mot nous aide à l'identifier, plus que la division basée strictement sur la graphie.

Toujours dans le thème des mots en -_sc_-, comment couperiez-vous les mots suivants ?
antiscorbutique, antiscientifique, eurosceptique*
 omniscience, prescience
 crescendo, fascisme
 desceller, rescinder
 magnétoscope, microscope, radioscopie, radiotélescope
* Là, c'est facile : on va me dire que ces mots peuvent s'écrire avec un trait d'union. Mais sans trait d'union, c'est tout aussi correct, et Microsoft Word (qui ignore tout de la morphologie et des traits d'union facultatifs) en fait antis/corbutique, euros/ceptique, antis/cientifique.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Là, c'est facile : on va me dire que ces mots peuvent s'écrire avec un trait d'union. Mais sans trait d'union, c'est tout aussi correct, et Microsoft Word (qui ignore tout de la morphologie et des traits d'union facultatifs) en fait antis/corbutique, euros/ceptique, antis/cientifique.



MS-Word est tout sauf une référence en vocabulaire et encore moins en grammaire…

Quoi qu'il en soit, avec des préfixes assez longs et « évidents », je ferais la coupure juste après eux :
anti-scorbutique, anti-scientifique, euro-sceptique
 omni-science, pres-cience
 cres-cendo, fas-cisme
 des-celler, res-cinder
 magnéto-scope, micro-scope, radio-scopie, radio-télescope
Sinon, je remarque que pour la prononciation correcte du 1er _e_ de _prescience_, _crescendo_, etc. (le _e_ n'est pas muet), la coupure que j'indique ci-dessus devient presque obligatoire…


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Nanon, je ne crois pas que Maître Capello et moi ayons des avis différents sur ce point.



Toutes mes excuses. J'ai mal lu (sa suggestion était insérée en bleu dans la citation et j'ai dû ne lire que le texte d'origine)  !


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, avec des préfixes assez longs et « évidents », je ferais la coupure juste après eux


Vous relativisez donc la position extrême exprimée plus haut (#12) ? J'ai évoqué Word non pas comme une référence, mais comme une implémentation du système de règles que vous aviez l'air de défendre dans ce message. Et si on se méfie à juste titre du vérificateur grammatical de Word, on lui fait plus confiance en matière de typographie.

Mais laissant de côté la question de l'étymologie, le statut du groupe "_sc_" pour les règles graphiques me pose toujours problème. Quand il note deux sons [sk], il s'agit de deux lettres indépendantes, et la coupure se fait — si on veut, « logiquement » — au milieu (dis/cothèque). Quand il note le son [s], on peut suivre la proposition d'itka (#8) et le ranger exceptionnellement parmi les consonnes doublées (_tt_, _mm_, _ll_, etc.), comme s'il s'agissait en réalité de "_ss_". Là aussi, on doit couper au milieu, et ce n'est pas gênant dans la mesure où "_s_" et "_c_" pris isolément peuvent tous deux avoir la prononciation [s]. Mais quand "_sc_" note le son [ʃ], comme dans _crescendo_, _fasciste_ ? Normalement on ne divise pas ce genre de groupe (les vrais digrammes, par ex. arai/*gn*ée [ɲ] pas araig/née, vs sta*g*/*n*ant [g.n]).

Il y a très peu de mots dans cette dernière catégorie ; il n'y a certainement pas de règle pour l'instant. Mais on assiste peut-être à un nouvel essor de l'influence italienne en France…


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Mais quand "_sc_" note le son [ʃ], comme dans _crescendo_, _fasciste_ ? Normalement on ne divise pas ce genre de groupe (les vrais digrammes, par ex. arai/*gn*ée [ɲ] pas araig/née, vs sta*g*/*n*ant [g.n]).
> 
> Il y a très peu de mots dans cette dernière catégorie ; il n'y a certainement pas de règle pour l'instant. Mais on assiste peut-être à un nouvel essor de l'influence italienne en France…


Visiblement certains mots étrangers font exception à la règle des digrammes… Ce qu'il faut remarquer, c'est que, dans ce cas, _sc_ ne se prononce [ʃ] que grâce au _e_ qui précède et qui lui-même devient sonore comme je l'ai dit précédemment. Il ne faut donc en aucun cas séparer le _s_ du _e_. Or une voyelle ne doit pas être renvoyée à la ligne. Il n'y a donc qu'une seule solution : faire la coupure entre le _s_ et le _c_. CQFD.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il n'y a pas de _e_ qui précède dans _fasciste_ et on prononce quand même [ʃ]. Pour moi (suivant les principes de l'orthographe italienne) c'est plutôt la séquence "_sce_/_sci_" qu'il ne faut en aucun cas séparer. Pour _crescendo_, le problème supplémentaire du _e_ auquel on refuse bizarrement de mettre un accent aigu fait qu'il ne reste qu'une seule solution : ne pas couper ce mot après la première syllabe.


----------

